# Sunday's Show and Tell. 7/4/21



## jd56 (Jul 4, 2021)

Happy 4th everyone!

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 4, 2021)

Thanks to Lester for wrench #132 . I'm not counting the older wrench from 1890's which I have 3 .


----------



## stoney (Jul 4, 2021)

1937 Wyandotte 14” Cord and 2 sided sign


----------



## Sven (Jul 4, 2021)

Went to visit my sister  and went to Virginia to the 100 mile yard sale.
 Bought this prewar Western Flyer  for 50 bucks .


Prior to that purchase,  I bought this Rollfast tank bike. $100. ( down from $150 asking price)The Brooks saddle and tank alone are worth that.  Closer examination revealed some Schwinn parts. The rims might even be Schwinn. IDK






The man I bought the Rollfast from also selling this restored Schwinn Packard for best offer.  Someone offered $900...wasn't good enough. I dud buy it. 


I think I did alright..if nothing else I got to hang on with my sister.
 Have a great 4th gang!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 4, 2021)

Happy 4th everyone!
I first saw this bike here on the CABE, it took some hunting, convincing, lots of luck and good friends to make this happen but I was finally able to pick up a dream bike of mine this past week after a couple years of chasing and a couple months of waiting after finally making the deal. 
Ca. 1894 George Hendee "Hendee's Silver King" of Springfield, MA. -


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 4, 2021)

Got a light o rama set up and sequencing software for holiday lights! Planning my Halloween show as we speak, lol.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 4, 2021)

A big week me my girl and I closed on this beautiful 1 owner house. It’s a 98 model, no kids ever live in it , it’s like NOS . And I’ve got my own bike room plus… Just love it


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 4, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> A big week me my girl and I closed on this beautiful 1 owner house. It’s a 98 model, no kids ever live in it , it’s like NOS . And I’ve got my own bike room plus… Just love it
> 
> View attachment 1440762



Congratulations, good luck


----------



## flyingtaco (Jul 4, 2021)

Got this Thursday.  Not bike related, but hoping it helps me to ride again.


----------



## kccomet (Jul 4, 2021)

schwinn bc with odd tank graphics


----------



## kccomet (Jul 4, 2021)

almost forgot this one, great western??


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 4, 2021)

Cool colors on the Hornet


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 4, 2021)

Got a rotating Lucky Draft beer sign for the garage.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 4, 2021)

3 inner tubes!!! 🤓


----------



## 4scuda (Jul 4, 2021)

I picked up some flipping inventory. Luckily they took off the tank and chainguard before they spray canned the panther. Box of parts with fifties middleweight parts. Pedal plane parts.


----------



## comet (Jul 4, 2021)

Breakaway group. By Jim T. I have no idea who he is but I love  this painting


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 4, 2021)

Found a unmolested Shelby bicycle, probably getting get it ready for the next saint Patty's day parade, even came with custom dual exhaust pipes! Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## CeeBee (Jul 4, 2021)

Something I've always wanted, a Rokon Trailbreaker, showed up on Marketplace.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 4, 2021)

I had one of these once and not knowing what it was for, or that I needed it, I threw it away.  I saw these pop up with some other random Parts the other day and I thought to myself,  "I had one of those once and didn't realize it was for a bike".  Long story short, I have one now and will put it on my bike the next time I have a flat.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 4, 2021)

Got some fenders for a couple projects. A set of Shelby fenders and a front fender for my Cycleplane


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 4, 2021)

Picked this up ...script bars, big block torrington pedals, messenger junior saddle, Schwinn script reflector, Morrow coaster brake, original 24” drop-stand. oval brass Admiral badge, was repainted two tone green, the grand kids will love this little guy… also got handle bar machine/turret gun.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 4, 2021)

Got an nos schwinn/ winn slant stem and the sticker pull.if you grew up in socal los angeles area ,you know whats up with the stickers


----------



## RPower (Jul 4, 2021)

Picked this up in trade...


----------



## RPower (Jul 4, 2021)

Daily rider.


----------



## ian (Jul 4, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1440992
> 
> View attachment 1440993
> 
> ...



Little bit of heaven, 94.7, KMET, tweedledee!!


----------



## Ricker (Jul 4, 2021)

I got a hold of a nice TOC bike that is quite a bit more special than I had first thought. This bike belonged to Mr Melvin who invented a coaster brake and ha it patented in 1900. The rear hub is one of his. The bike came with the patent info and a letter written by his great grandaughter. The hub is stamped 2 and pat pending. Melvin later became the president of John Deere but died shortly afterward.- now if I can figure out what the frame is...


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 4, 2021)

Got a front fender for my 1946 Schwinn, some motorbike decals for the black motorbike project I'm working on, a Lasalle badge, and some blue 1936 Schwinn Built locking truss forks from Mike for a 1936 motorbike project.  I painted the motorbike years ago, but I think the paint on the forks is good enough to match the paint on the bike pretty good.


----------



## stezell (Jul 4, 2021)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Found a unmolested Shelby bicycle, probably getting get it ready for the next saint Patty's day parade, even came with custom dual exhaust pipes! Happy 4th everyone!
> View attachment 1440909
> 
> View attachment 1440910



Digging that color combo George!


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 4, 2021)

A 1919 Davis built bike and a 1970 Stingray 5 speed


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 4, 2021)

Just got this  g&j 1901 Model 41 today.. it has its original paint with a cool g and j decal corbin coaster break and orig rat traps and grips


----------



## locomotion (Jul 4, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> Just got this  g&j 1901 Model 41 today.. it has its original paint with a cool g and j decal corbin coaster break and orig rat traps and gripsView attachment 1440989
> 
> View attachment 1440990
> 
> ...




is that an American Bicycle Company (ABC) decal?
beautiful bicycle, great find


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 4, 2021)

Thanks. Ill take a closer look.. i remember gormully and jefferies on it too.


locomotion said:


> is that an American Bicycle Company (ABC) decal?
> beautiful bicycle, great find


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 5, 2021)

Barn fresh ‘66 21 window


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 5, 2021)

THE STIG said:


> Barn fresh ‘66 21 window
> 
> 
> View attachment 1441652



@higgens


----------



## Kato (Jul 5, 2021)

THE STIG said:


> Barn fresh ‘66 21 window
> 
> 
> View attachment 1441652




Killer........Holy poopkowski !!!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jul 12, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1440997
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KMET was it! Nice 24"!!!


----------

